# Module im Apache verschwunden?

## lordmat

Guten Abend,

gerade eben wollte ich eigentlich nur kurz Apache neustarten, da ich die php.ini veraendert habe

Server version: Apache/2.2.6 (Unix)

Server built:   Sep 16 2007 20:11:11

nun kommt folgendes

 *Quote:*   

>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> apache2: Syntax error on line 242 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Ich gleich mal im verzeichniss nachgeschaut

 *Quote:*   

> x9000 modules # ls
> 
> libphp5.so              mod_dav.so         mod_mem_cache.so
> 
> mod_actions.so          mod_dav_fs.so      mod_mime.so
> ...

 

Ok die fehlen. Klasse.

emerge -C apache && emerge -av apache yes brachte nix  :Sad: 

Ist da irgendwas bekannt?

Danke und Gruß

lordmat

----------

## dertobi123

2.6.22 und ein hardened Kernel?

----------

## lordmat

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 2.6.22 und ein hardened Kernel?

 

2.6.22-gentoo-r2 passt, aber net hardened, zumindesten gute frage ob, dass genkernel so gemacht hat?

----------

## Daimos

@dertobi123:

darf ich mich hier mal kurz einklinken? Ich habe einen hardened 2.6.22er Kernel und kann seit dem 2.2er Apachen keine vhosts mehr bedienen. mit dem 2.0er Apachen lief alles prima.

Unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-582977.html habe ich bereits mein Leid geklagt. 

Sollte das hier nicht reinpassen, schmeiss es bitte einfach raus  :Wink: 

----------

## lordmat

kann ich die Module irgendwo her beziehen?

oder kann die jemand irgendwo bereitstellen?

```
x9000 modules # dir

libphp5.so              mod_dav.so         mod_mem_cache.so

mod_actions.so          mod_dav_fs.so      mod_mime.so

mod_alias.so            mod_dav_lock.so    mod_mime_magic.so

mod_auth_basic.so       mod_dbd.so         mod_negotiation.so

mod_auth_digest.so      mod_deflate.so     mod_proxy.so

mod_authn_anon.so       mod_dir.so         mod_proxy_ajp.so

mod_authn_dbd.so        mod_disk_cache.so  mod_proxy_balancer.so

mod_authn_dbm.so        mod_env.so         mod_proxy_connect.so

mod_authn_default.so    mod_expires.so     mod_proxy_http.so

mod_authn_file.so       mod_ext_filter.so  mod_rewrite.so

mod_authz_dbm.so        mod_file_cache.so  mod_setenvif.so

mod_authz_default.so    mod_filter.so      mod_speling.so

mod_authz_groupfile.so  mod_headers.so     mod_ssl.so

mod_authz_host.so       mod_ident.so       mod_status.so

mod_authz_owner.so      mod_imagemap.so    mod_suexec.so

mod_authz_user.so       mod_include.so     mod_unique_id.so

mod_autoindex.so        mod_info.so        mod_userdir.so

mod_cache.so            mod_log_config.so  mod_usertrack.so

mod_cgi.so              mod_logio.so       mod_vhost_alias.so

x9000 modules #

```

zum vergleich was ich hab!

```
x9000 modules # apache2 -v

Server version: Apache/2.2.6 (Unix)

Server built:   Sep 16 2007 20:11:11

```

```
x9000 modules # apache2 -l

Compiled in modules:

  core.c

  prefork.c

  http_core.c

  mod_so.c

```

----------

